# Clutch failure after 10,000 miles



## Morty (Aug 30, 2014)

The dealer claims that I wore out the clutch on my Chevy Cruze after 10,000 miles (16,000 KMs) and therefore it is not under warranty. I drove a standard shift for decades and I don't ride the clutch. How is this possible? Welcome any suggestions for recourse. It cost $1800 to fix.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Look at the friction plate. If this plate only shows small wear points the problem is a non-uniform, and therefore faulty friction plate. Non-uniform friction plates will cause the clutch pad to wear prematurely on a few points where all the friction pressure is located.


----------



## Morty (Aug 30, 2014)

Thanks. The Dealer did say the clutch disk was burnt and melted indicating an overheated condition. Could it still be a friction plate problem?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Yes, if the burn was in "bands" around the disc. Take a look at post 24 in http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/34-1...urbo-clutch-assembly-weights-3.html#post57372 for images of a faulty clutch.


----------



## Morty (Aug 30, 2014)

thanks ... this is helpfull


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Good luck. GM really doesn'l want to admit they have faulty clutches.


----------



## Gonzo74 (Mar 1, 2014)

sounds pretty suspect for only ten thousand miles. Couldn't they check the throw out bearing for pre-mature abuse as well to determine if it was the plates failing? or just abusive driving?


----------



## Morty (Aug 30, 2014)

Problem solved .... traded the 2012 standard in for a 2014 automatic.


----------



## tracepk (Aug 20, 2013)

Morty said:


> Problem solved .... traded the 2012 standard in for a 2014 automatic.


The cruze auto is a slushbox pile of junk, so im not sure id called that solved...but good luck with that.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

tracepk said:


> The cruze auto is a slushbox pile of junk, so im not sure id called that solved...but good luck with that.


It's a 2014 model so he kinda did upgrade some.


----------



## 30 Ounce (Nov 18, 2012)

You failed to solve the problem! You might have just inherited another problem as the autos are terrible. Are you in politics?


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Did the swap cost you a bit? You went 12 1LT for 14 1LT similar options?


----------

